# MAPISVC.INF missing



## violetz (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi, I am a newbie and need help, I am trying to synchronize a HP Jornada 540 to my computer and it says I am missing MAPISVC.INF and so it will not finish installation. It says it is an unfixable error.What can I do? Pleas ehelp.
Thanks in advance,
Violet


----------

